# engine service soon light is on!!!



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know wtf is going on with my 98 maxima gle, the "engine service soon" light is on! :dumbass: :loser: 

here is what i have noticed. from 0-60mph the car is normal, after 60mph the rmp's start going slow like if i'm polling a boat up hill, that is how it feels. I'm going to start by doing a tune up , will change fuel filter al will wash my jwt pop charger. at 40,000 miles what others things should i replace?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check the codes...
How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Or you can goto autozone and they'll pull the codes for you without "poppin' the cherry"


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

here are the codes......P0135 P0141 P0155


thanks for your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you say you ONLY have 40,000 miles on your car?

I believe these are the meanings of each code...I don't have my Hayne's manual on me and Maxima.org search is crapped out.

P0135 - Front Heated o2 sensor
P0141 - Rear Heated o2 sensor
P0155 - Front Heated o2 sensor Heater LH Bank 

Basically you need to change out the o2 sensors on both the right and left...weird both are out at the same time if you only have 40,000 miles on your car.


----------

